# Boa Vista (RR), a capital do extremo norte que não para de surpreender!



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Rekarte said:


> Se observa que Boa Vista é uma cidade bem cuidada, muito limpa e com muitas obras para tornar a cidade mais atrativa
> vlw pelas fotos, Jvitor! Espero que tu seja meu guia quando eu for para RR


Sim, sim. Eu já não moro mais em BV, mas sempre que dá tô por lá por causa da minha família.


----------



## Calado (Jul 3, 2009)

Muito interessante esta cidade que sempre atraiu minha curiosidade desde meus tempos de estudante de geografia geral nos idos da minha infancia quando minha vontade de conhecer o Brasil e o mundo me despertava o desejo de viajar para ver ao vivo o que as fotos em preto e branco dos livros me despertava a curiosiodade


----------



## MadeinPG (Aug 20, 2019)

Uma grata surpresa ,,,, Boa Vista faz jus ao nome !!!!!
Agradável aos olhos, bem cuidada, limpa, ótimo urbanismo, muito verde e 
muito longe do Sul. Espero um dia conhecer a capital de Rondônia.
Parabéns pelo thread e obrigado por compartilhar.
Adorei a igreja germânica, o parque das aguas e a torre com o mirante.


----------



## Calado (Jul 3, 2009)

MadeinPG said:


> Uma grata surpresa ,,,, Boa Vista faz jus ao nome !!!!!
> Agradável aos olhos, bem cuidada, limpa, ótimo urbanismo, muito verde e
> muito longe do Sul. Espero um dia conhecer a capital de Rondônia.
> Parabéns pelo thread e obrigado por compartilhar.
> Adorei a igreja germânica, o parque das aguas e a torre com o mirante.


Voce quis dizer Roraima . . .


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

MadeinPG said:


> Uma grata surpresa ,,,, Boa Vista faz jus ao nome !!!!!
> Agradável aos olhos, bem cuidada, limpa, ótimo urbanismo, muito verde e
> muito longe do Sul. Espero um dia conhecer a capital de Rondônia.
> Parabéns pelo thread e obrigado por compartilhar.
> Adorei a igreja germânica, o parque das aguas e a torre com o mirante.


É um erro super comum confundir a capital dos dois estados, mas você será muito bem-vindo a capital de Roraima. 

Obrigado por comentar!


----------



## Iturama (Mar 7, 2012)

Confesso que BV me surpreendeu. Eu já tinha visto falarem aqui no fórum sobre a transformação que a cidade passa, mas ainda não tinha ideia do nivel da zeladoria urbana que a capital de Ro..(raima rs) dispõe atualmente.

Um espetáculo. 

Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## willpessoa (Nov 24, 2014)

Enzo said:


> Gostei desse, as fotos ficaram ótimas!
> A capital Rondoniense esta muito bem. As imagens mostram um cuidado especial com as vias e com urbanismo em geral. Destaque para a ciclovia, parques, calcadas, pontos de ônibus e parquinho de diversão para crianças.
> Parabéns pelo thread!
> 
> Eu sei que Boa Vista é capital de Roraima, mas para nao perder a piada interna...


A capital Rondoniense eu não sei, mas a capital RORAIMENSE passa bem, conforme esclarecem as fotos. Abs!


----------



## willpessoa (Nov 24, 2014)

Thread perfeito, Vitor. Parabéns! 👏👏👏


----------



## PJJ (Apr 15, 2013)

Bela cidade!!!


----------



## thiagohsp (Mar 20, 2011)

Linda Boa Vista, quanta diferença para Rio Branco.
Gostei da foto 50, numa rótula fizeram uma linda praça .


----------



## RodrigoVix (Jan 30, 2007)

Boa Vista sempre me chamou atenção, sem dúvida é a cidade mais bonita e com o melhor urbanismo da Região Norte do Brasil, limpa, ajardinada e com grandes espaços públicos.

*Agora uma crítica:* a falta de árvores em suas calçadas, reparei tbm que até no recém inaugurado Parque Rio Branco não fizeram uso de árvores e sim de palmeiras/coqueiros, como uma cidade de clima quente exclui árvores de seus equipamentos públicos?

Enfim, a cidade é belíssima, mas com uma arborização responsável BV seria praticamente perfeita.


----------



## Jailan Rodrigo (Aug 10, 2012)

Linda Boa Vista. A cidade aparenta estar muito bem cuidada. Me chamou atenção somente o fato das ruas estarem com pouco movimento de veículos. É sempre assim ou as fotos foram de um final de semana somado as restrições da Pandemia? As avenidas são bem largas o que deve favorecer o trânsito na cidade. Com certeza quero poder visitar a cidade, deve-se ter muito lugar legal ai para passeio.


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Jailan Rodrigo said:


> Linda Boa Vista. A cidade aparenta estar muito bem cuidada. Me chamou atenção somente o fato das ruas estarem com pouco movimento de veículos. É sempre assim ou as fotos foram de um final de semana somado as restrições da Pandemia? As avenidas são bem largas o que deve favorecer o trânsito na cidade. Com certeza quero poder visitar a cidade, deve-se ter muito lugar legal ai para passeio.


A maioria das fotos foram tiradas em dias e horários de pouco movimento. Durante a semana e principalmente nos horários de pico (início e final do dia) as ruas ficam bem agitadas. Vale destacar que Boa Vista é uma cidade muito quente e ensolarada, então as pessoas costumar sair para andar nas ruas só a noite mesmo.


----------



## Juá Vale (Dec 20, 2011)

Que cidade! Que urbanismo! Uma cidade planejada e convidativa a pedestres ao contrário da capital federal. Que o exemplo de Boa Vista incentive outras capitais em potencial do Norte como Macapá a também investir na infraestrutura. Tem muito futuro. Eu como amo a região Norte sem dúvidas e dívidas moraria nessa cidade


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

Uma cidade planejada tem seu valor! Olha, me surpreendi muito com Boa Vista. As fotos mostram uma organização que vemos em poucas cidades Brasil afora. Meus parabéns para todos os moradores por uma cidade tão bacana e agradável.

Espero um dia fazer um tour pela região Norte do país e, com certeza, conhecer nossa capital mais setentrional.


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Uma bela cidade, o nome diz, Boa Vista, tudo muito bem cuidado e muitos atrativos para visitar, uma capital não vertical mas tem beleza em todos os cantos, parabéns aos Boa Vistenses pela bela cidade e pelo thread Jvitor.


----------

